# how to remove shower plate/screen?



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi

In an attempt to try to get Baby Class cleaned up, (I've given it to my son) I wanted to remove the shower screen . (May then have a go at the solenoid as recommended by people after my last posted question ) It is impossible to unscrew the screw in the middle of the shower plate, even with power screwdriver . Any ideas about how to release it?

thanks


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

You might find if you heat it up its looser. But I know people who have snapped the screw before so be careful. Obvious answer is WD40, not sure I'd be happy about putting that on something that touches what I drink, not sure you could clean it off completely.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Firstly make sure you use a "phillips" screwdriver / bit NOT pozi drive. If you cannot move it the other answer is to "bodge" a screwdriver through the screen, fold the screen in half then use a pair of pliers to grip the screen and screw. You will obviously need a replacement screen but this is a last resort method.

It may help to turn the M/ch upside down and place on the floor to achieve a better purchase/ apply pressure


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Tighten the try undoing?


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

its prob dried residue in the screw thread

turn upside down

phillips head screwdriver - and give it a good wack with a hammer sometimes breaks the seal

or - destroy the screen (as above) - remove allen key bolts x 2 and remove dispersion plate

the old screen screw can be [carefully] drilled out from underneath


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Try having it switched on for a while to heat up, then use a stubby screwdriver.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Attach a pair of mole grips to the right size Philips, much more leverage that way.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

After all the great advice already given.

Look at the bright side, you will know what not to do/or do on your next machine.

After my first couple entry models, I learned preventive maintenance goes a long way. At least things have advanced since the internet days. Lots more DIY less repair bills.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I would use an impact driver. Usually works in these situations.


----------

